# Up All Night



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't build your catch pen within bawling distance of the house. Yea, it's close to water and electricity, but come weaning time, ughhhh. They're singing an awful chorus right now. I suspect by tomorrow night, a couple of them will be good and hoarse.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't sell calves to any nearby neighbor either, unless they are weaned. Grin

I learned something on here and tried it this last crop. You fence off an area where the cows are on one side of the fence and the calves on the other. Made mine out of field fencing so they couldn't get through it. They can cohabitate to a degree and all but the baby can't get to the ninny. Worked great and when I sold them the new owner had zero problems. Doesn't take but a couple of weeks to do the trick. Course creep and water, hay if necessary are abundant and available. Having them already started on creep helps too.

Mark


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Texasmark said:


> Don't sell calves to any nearby neighbor either, unless they are weaned. Grin
> 
> I learned something on here and tried it this last crop. You fence off an area where the cows are on one side of the fence and the calves on the other. Made mine out of field fencing so they couldn't get through it. They can cohabitate to a degree and all but the baby can't get to the ninny. Worked great and when I sold them the new owner had zero problems. Doesn't take but a couple of weeks to do the trick. Course creep and water, hay if necessary are abundant and available. Having them already started on creep helps too.
> 
> Mark


This is what I'm doing this time. I just left the gate open to the lot the corral is in. Calves inside the guard rail fence, cows on the outside.

I usually keep them completely seperate. Last time, a mottly faced young cow went through every fence between her and that corral. I figured I'd try it like this once and see how it goes.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> This is what I'm doing this time. I just left the gate open to the lot the corral is in. Calves inside the guard rail fence, cows on the outside.
> 
> I usually keep them completely seperate. Last time, a mottly faced young cow went through every fence between her and that corral. I figured I'd try it like this once and see how it goes.


Having gone through the process for a number of years and hearing of this trick a year or so ago, It is the right zero stress answer. My cows are where I can watch them most of the day and with adequate supplemental feed that the calf is accustomed to consuming, it can be lying downon it's side of the fence with momma under a shade tree 100 yards away and it's perfectly content.

I think the fence type is important for the first few days anyway. Baby can't get through it or it will ruin the whole experience....opinion.

Mark


----------

